# How do i sponsor a pigeon?



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi, 
My nephew absolutely loves pigeons.
I've to be able to sponsor/adopt one for him as a gift.
Do you know of any sanctuary's etc.. that offer this service?

Thankyou
Suzie


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

There's pigeons every where that need homes. It would help to know where you are.


----------



## sashenden123 (Mar 9, 2009)

The thing is he is unable to have one as a pet but i was just wondering if there are organisations where you can pay to sponsor one So he feels like he's helping one.
Similar to the gift packages you get with WWF where you can adopt a panda, tiger etc. But sadly they don't do this for pigeons (


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'll bet you can sponsor one through out member, Elizabeth. She does King Pigeon rescue in the San Francisco Bay area.
That's really a great idea you have.
Another member that has a rescue is Egypswiftlady. We pulled of a rescue of 24 Modena Pigeons in Wisconsin last spring. These folks really could use some help financially. 
Sponsor a Pigeons is a fabulous idea!


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

You might also check with your local Humane Society shelter. Many of them do have Sponsor programs and you may just find that your Shelter has pigeons (either now or in the future).


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Didn't someone post here that *best friends animal **sanctuary* had a pigeon? I know you can sponsor animals there. I use to sponsor cats from there.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*What a wonderful idea!*

Hello, Susie-

As earlier members have mentioned, there are MANY needy pigeons that could benefit from your and your nephew's kindness and there are rescues throughout the country that would welcome your sponsorship, I'm sure.

You may also want to explore having your nephew volunteer with a shelter or rescue. I'm a volunteer at the San Francisco Animal Care & Control and I help the pigeons there.

Be warned though- by doing that, I've now become a king pigeon rescuer  and you can see what I do at www.RescueReport.org and at www.Mickaboo.org/MickaCoo

And Pigeon Talk is a WONDERFUL resource. You've come to the right place! 

I believe Cornell University has an interesting pigeon project that your nephew may be interested in as well...

All best to you and your kind-hearted family,


----------



## wovenwoman (Jul 2, 2003)

There is an animal sanctuary here in Michigan that takes in abused, neglected and unwanted animals, and they have pigeons among their lucky group. He could sponsor a pigeon for a year for $40.00 ( I think)

http://www.sashafarm.org/

They are fabulous and have many volunteers who help them to take very good care of their animals, but they are always in need of sponsors.

Good luck!
Edie


----------

